# Tank janitor suggestions



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently lost my pictus to a bad case of ich, which the poor guy just couldn't shake. It's too bad, but he probably wasn't a good fit for my tank.

So now, does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement for the little guy? He was great at cleaning up leftover food particles. I know a cleaner isn't probably necessary, but I'd like a little diversity. My substrate is sand, with mopani wood. I have no algae whatsoever and would prefer a fish that would take a pellet like the pictus did, so that i don't have to supplement with additional food like algae crisps.

Any suggestions? "Nothing" is valid too!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

2 or 3 corys?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd love a couple little cories...and my Salvini has yet to show any serious piscivorous tendencies...but it would just be a matter of time before they got gobbled up.

I wonder if a simple BN would happily live off scraps and pellets, or if it would need serious algae/veggie supplements...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

with all respect to Brant13...is there a message in all this deafening silence?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

how about a species of synodontis. they're pretty tough and adapt different ph's really well.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

synodontis can get a little big depending on species, and the small ones can get a little pricey, they also need to live in groups of about 5. If you go with this species, I'd go with the commonly named, upside-down catfish,(Synodontis nigriventris), they are cheep and small.

I personally would suggest a south American bumblebee,(Microglanis iheringi), they are small 2.2", BUT, they eat like no other, especially medium sized pellets. Their mouths are really big 4 their size! If you get about 1-2 fish 4 every 20gal than you should be OK. They don't come out in the day 2 often when they are kept alone, but a group might make them feel a little more comfortable.

good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, i really don't _need_ this fish...i have tons of spare bioloa for the tank setup i have, but 2 tough customers already, so it really has to be a good fit.

thanks for the bumblebee suggestion! I'll keep an eye out at the LFS


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

Petsmart ALWAYS has them. they are tiny at first but grow to 1.75"-2" in about a month.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

i have 4 clown loaches in with my africans, they make a great clean up crew.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm guessing u are asking about u'r 29g?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> I'd love a couple little cories


I have a "gang of 5", Pandas..
All are doing quite well in the not getting eaten department. 
They still get a charge, with display on occasion, but no serious problems, ever. 
I got them because they are a hoot to watch and excellent janitors.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

*** thought of getting a panda and/or a juli, can they cope in a 10gal? and if they can how many can I keep? *** got a pepper right now.  he's happy 

and btw:love the quote!!!


> "A government of the people, by the people and for the people"


 AMEN!!! :thumb:


----------

